# Our 288 day baby!



## ShaunaL (Feb 24, 2009)

As most of you know, Whitney started dripping milk almost 2 weeks ago at around 273 days gestation, she's been on Regumate, SMZs and Banamine to hold things off as long as possible. Well, last night I KNEW she wasn't going to hold off any longer - let's just say this mare is NOT sneaky




I had been worried that since she was restless, dripping milk, mushy, etc for so long I wouldn't be able to tell when she was about to foal. Not an issue, she practically held up a flashing sign





She paced and stared and pawed and up and down for about 4 hours until 1 am when she started pushing. I knew pretty soon we would either have a red bag or a malpositioned foal - she was pushing but nothing was coming for awhile. I could feel a huge round thing, the only thing that kept me from panicking completely was it just didn't feel quite like a butt, too round and smooth. It was a red bag but by the time it appeared I knew that's what it was going to be so I was ready and felt pretty calm



I already had the scissors out and as soon as I opened it and pulled a bit he slid right out! What a relief!! Yep, HE, a tiny tiny little chestnut colt!! He walks right under his 28" mama



He started shaking his head and flailing around as soon as he was out - what a tough little guy





He is doing well so far, better than I expected



While waiting for her to foal last night I ran her last breeding date through a calculator just for fun and realized she was actually 2 days less than I thought she was - I must have figured it from the first breeding date last year



So he was born at 288 to 290 days.

He does have a few issues - main one so far is that he doesn't really suck, just kind of gums the nipple. I got a lot of colostrum down him with a syringe within about an hour. He is nursing some, he just can't get a good latch so when he wobbles he loses it. I am feeding him as well. He is VERY windswept and weak in the legs. He walks on his fetlocks, which I imagine is normal for an early one. As of this morning he still shakes and falls so much that standing still to nurse is a problem, esp with not latching well. We gave him antibiotics right away. His eyes are pretty swollen and bloodshot. He didn't seem to be a tight squeeze so I guess this is from the red bag? He is coughing a bit



which is worrisome but we are watching him closely.

He is a crack-up already - tons of fire and attitude just like his mama



He gets frustrated when he tries to nurse and makes the cutest little squeals and grunts, smacks mama in the side and tries to buck





I am so thankful to all of you here - you saved her baby's life several times over! It was here that I learned what meds to put her on, what to look out for and how to handle a red bag so thanks you guys!!

About an hour old






this morning






he props his legs against eachother to stay up






I love how refined and upright and tiny he is!!!























For those who would like to see mama's FACE this time



here are sire and dam

Little King's Prince Echo (Little King's Buck Echo X Aaprina In Buck Commander Jhenla) X Star Farms Whitney (Sierra Dawn Uno de Mayo daughter)

making my little guy a Buck Echo/Uno de Mayo grandson


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 24, 2009)

Wahoo!!! congratulations!!! He is adorable!! I like his head! I hope he strengthens up for you real soon!! Wayy too cute. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats on your little guy! Glad he is here safe and sound!


----------



## Becky (Feb 24, 2009)

A big congratulations!!!!! That little guy was worth all the stress.





I'm sure he's premature, so keep doing what you are. Many times they have a suck reflex but not the ability to 'latch and hold'. Just make sure he is getting plenty to eat. Hourly. He should be able to latch on in a day or two. Also make sure is doesn't get too cold. Keep a check on his body temperature. Even if it's in the 60's outside, he could still be cold. If they are cold they get lethargic and don't want to wake up and nurse. I noticed the blankets, so keep that up.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 24, 2009)

SHAUNA!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!



How exciting to have such a pretty little boy come after all the drama. I am glad to hear you say that your girl got even more demonstrative when the time came, I had also been worried about that with Flirty. Congratulations, and now at least maybe you can get a LITTLE more rest, eh?


----------



## wc minis (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations and good job!! He is a cutie


----------



## jleonard (Feb 24, 2009)

So glad he made it here safely!!!



Congratulations, I'm sure this is a huge weight off your shoulders. He is beautiful, I can't wait to see pics once his legs strengthen up some, he's gonna be a knock out!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh boy, is he special or what?? That little guy has to have a special name for sure!


----------



## BeckyG (Feb 24, 2009)

*Congratulations! *

He is a sweetie!

(Keep us updated)


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh boy!!!! Wow, what a miracle baby - I'm so glad all turned out so well. What a cutie pie!! He sure is something! Congrats !


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm so in love with this gorgeous little guy and SOOOO relieved he is here alive! Whitney is doing great, she is the best mom. I just got back from meeting our lab guy with his blood for the IgG so we should have results on that this afternoon.



Becky said:


> A big congratulations!!!!! That little guy was worth all the stress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His due date is still 6 weeks away. He is trying harder to suck now so I think he'll get it once he's stronger. He tires so quickly (and wears himself out by being a wild boy), it's hard to keep him up long enough to try very long. We tried bottles but that didn't work so we are syringe-feeding him and that seems to work. He swallows once the milk is in his mouth. I'm so glad to hear he should catch on soon!

We had SO MUCH trouble keeping him warm at first! He just shivered and shivered and was freezing to the touch, even with the blanket. We ended up laying him down under two heatlamps, blanketed, with warm towels and warm IV bags packed all around him. That warmed him up and he has done better since then. He's still a little cold, even with the blanket and heatlamps on. It's pretty warm out so it must just be a maturity issue.

Click Mini, I sure hope your girl gives you as much warning. I think since you've been watching her like I have mine you can tell when they are acting differently. Plus the halter monitors are great! I was already halfway to her stall when hers went off but it would have given me plenty of time to get there had I been asleep. So I feel pretty confident in those now


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 24, 2009)

handsome baby!!

Sure is a cutie pie!!


----------



## Genie (Feb 24, 2009)

Good for you. Sounds like you have things under control.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## Mona (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations on his safe arrival!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 24, 2009)

:yeah Congrats on your Miracle Boy!!! It sure does look and sound as if he's a premie..... Thank heavens you were on the watch for a problem.


----------



## casilda (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations ..I am glad everything worked out ok and you have a beautiful colt..I love his head


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations Shauna! He's a real beauty!





All the things you're describing are really normal for such an early one and you're doing a GREAT job of giving the extra care he needs.



Having trouble regulating his temp is really common for such a young one. Also the weak legs. Our Poopy actually walked on the front of her hooves



at first. I'd never seen that before and my first reaction was that all of her legs were broken!



The vet was like calm down, it's normal and the least of our worries!! Sure enough, legs straight as an arrow and a national top ten as a weaner to prove it.





You're little guy looks like a real winner!



You deserve something good after the year you've had. Keep us posted.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratuations, what a cutie pie. I hope he continues to improve. Have you picked a name? Please keep all of us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 24, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Oh my goodness congratulations..... [/SIZE]_

Make certain that you keep providing him with nutrition on a regular hourly basis. I had one like that a couple of years ago and I milked the dam every hour and syringe feed the foal for a 24 hour period until the foal "Monarch" was strong enough to pull his legs together and nurse on his own without any difficulty.

My prayers are with you and your little one....


----------



## Alisha514 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so happy for you. I was praying for a healthy foal for you and your mare. He is so cute and what a pretty head. Congrats!!!!

Alisha


----------



## REO (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats on your baby boy! Good job!


----------



## Trinity Farms (Feb 24, 2009)

He is so cute!!



Congrats!! Glad he got here safe and sound!!


----------



## Connie P (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations to you and bless your heart for working so hard to get this little guy here safe and sound!






He sure is a cutie!


----------



## shelly (Feb 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! He is very handsome!!!!


----------



## minie812 (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG how cute is he. GOOD JOB!


----------



## sedeh (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!



:yeah I was praying she'd go long enough to give you a viable foal! He's a cutie....definately looks premie but you're doing a great job!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your sweet little boy!

Keep us posted on how he progresses, please.


----------



## Echo Acres (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna- So glad to see your little guy arrived safely! Thanks for sharing pictures of him. Can't wait till he gets a little stronger and you can show us some updated pictures. I guess he just had a mind of his own and wanted to come into this world on his own terms. Have fun and enjoy him!


----------



## Crystalbank (Feb 25, 2009)

This is amazing news and I am so relieved for you.

He's a little 'fire cracker' - well done to you and I can't wait to read the updates.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 25, 2009)

He sure is a cute little guy! I hope that the IgG level comes back OK and that he gets strong soon so you can finally get some sleep with him nursing on his own!

Congrats!

Barb


----------



## mizbeth (Feb 25, 2009)

CONGRATS SHAUNA..........

I have been out of town working each day, so have missed the forum. So GLAD he made it okay, such good good news!

Keep us up to date - he should straigten up, that is not so bad. Many full term babies look like that, just their being so refined.

Beth


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh oh oh oh OH!!!!!!! I didn't see your post until just now!!!!!!





Your new boy is SO precious!!!!!!!!!!! What a cutie cutie!!! BIG congratulations on that LITTLE boy!!!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Shauna

Hoping that your little guy continues to improve and get stronger and stronger - keep us all posted -- we are rooting for you!

Stacy


----------



## wildoak (Feb 25, 2009)

_Good job_, and what a pretty boy! Sounds like you have it all under control



, as long as he keeps up his obvious will to live he's certainly headed in the right direction.

As to his legs, this was also a red bag baby with issues, not so premie as yours but very wobbly. She matured to be a Regional & Honor Roll Champion, and a World Champion producer, so keep the faith with your boy LOL! I've saved this picture to reassure myself when I have babies like this, that things WILL be okay.










Jan


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 25, 2009)

OH!!! He is so sweet! Congratulations!!!

Make sure to ask your vet about giving him Probiotics and Serimmune.

Keep milking the mare and feeding him every hour.

Keep pancake syrup on hand it helps keep blood sugars up.

Robin


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, what a beautiful baby boy!!! Congratulations and JOB WELL DONE!

With the few preemies I have had, like yours, nursing was the big issue. Seems if you can keep them going for a few days they then take off like gangbusters.

He really shouldn't be coughing so I'd watch that REAL close since he is being hand fed....always a danger there of aspiration pneumonia which is easy to fix with pennicillin if you are right on top of it. Might be a good idea to have the vet listen to his lungs.

I'll be watching this anxiosly for 'good news' updates!

Charlotte


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh Shauna, I am so glad he came out ok. I kept checking then forum, hoping he would wait long enough to be born, to be fine. He is soooooooooooo cute!!





Thanks for sharing him with us. I cant wait to hear the name you've picked for such a special one...

Keep us updated...

Missy


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and well-wishes.

He is hanging in there but had a rough afternoon and night. My husband is giving him about a 20 - 40% chance of making it at this point. Our little guy got weaker throughout the day yesterday. We knew he would go downhill quickly if he went but wow, it's fast. I had to leave to pick up the plasma and some supplies for the transfusion from a local equine hospital and when I got back he was pretty much flat out. I'm so exhausted right now that the details are getting fuzzy but once he started crashing he slid really fast. My husband (with phone help from a fantastic equine vet - thank you Dr. Johnson!) gave him a plasma transfusion and started him on various meds. We changed his antibiotics to Gentamycin and Ampicillin. He gets Mannitol IV every 10 minutes for swelling in his brain. He started seizing around 6pm so he is getting Valium. He has pneumonia and is septic. He has been on antibiotics since he was born but once he went septic we had to change them.

However, in the midst of all this he started sucking!! He seems to be a little stronger to me this morning. He hasn't opened his eyes since about 1am



although he does go through struggling fits so I know he's in there. He's literally been in mine or my husband's arms since last night and right now I am sitting on shaving bales in his stall with him in my lap so I can give his 10 minute injections and keep him from hurting himself when he flails. My 1 year old daughter is asleep in her playpen here in the stall too - thank goodness mama Whitney is being very level-headed about the whole thing. I really don't want to seperate him from his mama but if he continues like this I guess we'll have to bring him inside. We stayed out here last night and are making it work for now but with the kids and work I can't be in the stall 24 hours.

Thank you Stacy (Mountain Meadows) for all your help yesterday!






My husband taking a turn - I am so proud of him for jumping in and giving this everything he has, he's never been comfortable working with the minis (he's a small animal vet) but he is pulling out all the stops for this one






Our own little NICU






I fell asleep for a few minutes despite my efforts not to, I swore I didn't but he got proof



It was actually a really comfy bed


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 25, 2009)

That last pix brings tears to my eyes.

Sending all our best that your baby makes it.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh Shauna - I was afraid that he might be heading this direction from our conversation yesteday. Hopefully you will be able to pull him thru - you are truly doing everything possible, but it is still pretty touchy with these premies. Hugs go out to you and your hubby, I know how exhausting and emotional this whole ordeal has been.

I will keep you and your little guy in my thoughts and prayers . . .

Stacy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear things have gone downhill. This little one has all the will to live you could ask for so keep praying and fighting along side him. We'll all be sending good wishes!!






Leia


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2009)

You and your precious boy are in our prayers. In the picture with you asleep, he is smiling


----------



## REO (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry.



One thing is for sure, he's getting the best of love and care.

{{{{Hugs}}}} and prayers


----------



## wildoak (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear he's taken a turn for the worse....these premies are so fragile. Looks like you are doing all that can possibly be done, and it sure must help to have a vet in the house!



Hope your little firecracker holds on for you,

Jan


----------



## Becky (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, no! I'm keeping you and the little guy in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there.....


----------



## lilnickers (Feb 25, 2009)

I am sending prayers and strength to your new baby. I DO hope things make a turn for the best. The little guy looks well-loved, that's for sure


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 25, 2009)

Sending prayers and big hugs. I unfortunately have experienced this too but mine because of dysmaturity and oxygen deprivation. Luckily you got your little boy out of the red bag quickly, he at least has that in his favor. I am so sorry you are experiencing this, what a bummer.



Sending lots and lots of healing, healthy wishes.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 25, 2009)

I had two extreme premies March 2008. One went to the New Bolten Center(U of Pa) at day 3( should have gone sooner) and the other went at day 5. I slept in the barn, hung IVs gave IV antibiotic, seramune, milking mares, feedimg babies, sleeping only about 2-3 hours each day.

They both lived with about $8000 of intensive care. and are fine yearlings now. Thank God, they take payments monthly at New Bolten.

Low Blood sugar can and WILL cause seizures in foals.

Is the foal in the hospital or with you? Can you put a heater in the barn or heat lamp? Keeping them warm is so hard but so neccesary. They use up all their energy and blood sugar to try to stay warm. Low body temps will not allow digestion.

Wishing you all the best.

Robin


----------



## Barbie (Feb 25, 2009)

Hope he'll show improvement soon. You and your husband are certainly doing a great job. I can't imagine having a premie with pneumonia - it was bad enough having a newborn full term filly last year with pneumonia. Dream pulled through, but man I wouldn't want to go through it again.

Hugs to you all. Praying for some good news.

Barbie


----------



## jleonard (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, that poor, precious little baby



I'm so sorry to hear that he has taken a turn for the worse, but it is obvious that you are doing everything possible for him. Sending good wishes that he pulls through!


----------



## Alisha514 (Feb 25, 2009)

Im so sorry.



I hope he can pull through. At least he has you guys there loving him!

Alisha


----------



## Mona (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear your little one has taken a turn for the worst. It can be so exhausting and heartwrenching.



Sending prayers that he will pull through this.



ray (((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 25, 2009)

Stay strong, I know its overwhelming being a mom too. Hugs, I hope he makes it.


----------



## Indy's mom (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh Shauna, I was so happy when I just started reading this thread then I read your recent update!!! I am praying for your little guy! This is so sad! The pictures are heartbreaking! Stay strong.

Tammy


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna, I am so sorry he is having a rough time. He is the most precious little baby and that last picture of the two of you is just beautiful. I am crying now. He is so lucky he was born in your barn. A vet and all the love he could possibly need. Lucky little man. Saying big prayers here for him. And sending big hugs to you all. Oh and just gotta send kisses for his and his mommy's velvety noses.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna-

I am so sorry you are having such a rough time! I Love that mare of yours (Star Farms Whitney)- and am really hoping your little guy pulls though!


----------



## shelly (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry you are having to go through this ordeal with that precious little baby! He is just such a fighter, with all our prayers and all you guys' love he is sure to pull through!



ray



ray



ray




ray


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers sent your way that he improves.


----------



## Reble (Feb 25, 2009)

Sending



your way


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness. What a beautiful guy and family. I sure hope he makes a full recovery so you guys have many years of happiness for you all!!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone. We had to sedate Whitney and bring the baby into the house. I just couldn't provide the care he needs out there any longer, I have 3 young children. I feel so horrible taking him away. She's been wonderful with him and us and it's breaking my heart hearing her call him. He's in a playpen in the living room. He had another plasma transfusion today and is opening his eyes just a bit when I talk to him




He still can't get up or control his body, every move he makes is wild and really exaggerated. But considering he hadn't opened his eyes or responded to us AT ALL since about 1 am this morning I am thrilled to see those little peeks through his lashes.

I forgot to mention earlier he has been getting IV glucose since yesterday. Someone mentioned that low blood sugar could cause his seizures and my husband does think that is part of his seizure issue, his little body just is not properly using what we are giving him. His other theory is brain damage so I'm going with the first theory






My husband still thinks he has a chance so as long as that chance is there we will do all we can. This just feels so surreal, we just got through 7 months of caring for and treating Jedi and his broken leg before putting him down last month, we lost a filly to Colitis at a trainers in September and now this... nope, not losing ANY MORE, this little guy better make it



I know these things happen though. If you want the good (those sweet little babies and show ring dreams) then I guess you better be ready for the bad too.

A quick unblanketing for a pic


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers coming your way! What a precious little guy. Looks like you are trying everything possible!


----------



## sedeh (Feb 25, 2009)

He's so precious!



I'm praying he'll pull through for you.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna,

I'm praying for that sweet guy



I know how tough it is to care for the preemies and you're doing an amazing job! I actually don't know how you do it with your little ones needing you too. HUGS


----------



## Reble (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh what a sweet little fellow, prayers coming for this precious little guy.

God Bless you and your husband for doing all you can.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 25, 2009)

sending prayers for your sweet little guy.

it must be so hard caring for a preemie

hope to never find out first hand all your going through

so lucky he is to have you both


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna, he is just absolutely precious. You all remain in my prayers.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna,

I am so sorry to read that your foal is having such a hard time and truely hope that you are able to pull him through. Along with the great joy of having healthy foals and beautiful horses, is the great sorrow in having a sick one or loosing one.

My thoughs are with you.


----------



## albahurst (Feb 25, 2009)

Shauna- My heart breaks for you and your foal. Please keep us updated.

Peggy


----------



## mmmorgans (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers that this little guy pulls through this tough time - you are doing everything humanly possible - big hugs.


----------



## Echo Acres (Feb 26, 2009)

Shauna- I am so sorry to hear your little guy is struggling. I will keep you and the little guy in my prayers! I see you are taking great care of him and giving him the best. I hope he turns around and starts getting stronger for you.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 26, 2009)

Adding my prayers



ray I hope your sweet little guy is better each day.

Barb


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2009)

Continued prayers from here!!!


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 26, 2009)

Kathy


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought about your little guy and family most the night last night

Many many thoughts, prayers and lots of hugs being sent your way


----------



## mylilgirls (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor thing... But you are being a good mommy to him & doing all that you can. I wish you 2 the best of luck & pray everything goes well.

God bless


----------



## Crystalbank (Feb 26, 2009)

Just come back to this post today and OMG! I'm praying he pulls through.

You and your husband are so devoted and I wish there were more like you guys in this world when it comes to any animal.

I really wish I could just click my fingers to make him better for you.

Your truly doing a wonderful job................my thoughts are with you all at this time.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 26, 2009)

Shauna, so sorry to read that the baby is struggling! I went through a septic foal last year and he was sick from birth on He spent about 7 days at the hospital with his dam. He pulled through and now is very feisty!! Just do what you can and leave the rest to God. I'm praying for you. My mare, Getty, who had the premature big bag is now at 298 days and I rejoice at every day that passes without her going into labor.

My thoughts and prayers are with you!!!


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 26, 2009)

Praying you and your little guy keep hanging in there!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 26, 2009)

Shuana,

I'm just now loggin on and reading this




I sure hope your little guy is taking a turn for the better. I will be praying for you guys. He is beautiful and so so precious



Those pictures of you and him sleeping brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Indy's mom (Feb 26, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers still with you!!!

~Tammy


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 26, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I pray that this little one makes it through this ruff period and that you'll be able to look back at this event with fond memories.



[/SIZE]_


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 26, 2009)

All the prayers in the world for you, your hubby, the little guy and his moma! You guys are going above and beyond for him and I just know all of our prayers here will be answered! Come on little guy, FIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 26, 2009)

Still keeping you and your little one in my prayers


----------



## Candice (Feb 26, 2009)

I just found this thread and want you to know that more prayers are coming your way. He is absolutely precious and I am praying he will make it thru this. May God Bless you and your wonderful family and your precious foal. HUGS


----------



## Echo Acres (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard an update today? I sure hope no news is good news.

Still praying for you.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 27, 2009)

How terrible! Send prayers!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Feb 27, 2009)

Waiting for an update for Friday morning.

Best wishes and prayers are sent your way for that precious baby.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoping and praying for a good update today.

Barbie


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 27, 2009)

Praying for good news



.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 27, 2009)

Continued thoughts and prayers here as well

Praying for good news update.


----------



## shelly (Feb 27, 2009)

Sending more prayers for your little guy!!!!! Come on little man...you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!






ray



ray


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 27, 2009)

Waiting for a update and hope we all hear good news.Keeping the foal in our prayers.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 27, 2009)

Come on little baby keep fighting. Sending many prayers that he will pull through. How precious he is.


----------



## Mona (Feb 27, 2009)

I too keep checking back here, looking for an update. I amd sure hoping and praying for you and your little one that it's a perfect example of "no news is good news! He must be a little fighter, and receiving the very best of care from you and your family. Sending continued prayers.



ray


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 27, 2009)

Still saying lots of prayers here for your little sweetie and for you as well. You must be so exhausted! Hugs to you all and I will be watching closely for an update.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 27, 2009)

I really worry when we don't hear anything here though that the news is not good at all and too painful to talk about yet. :Cold-Scared I hope this is a wrong feeling and everything has improved.



ray





Barb


----------



## REO (Feb 27, 2009)

I know Barb. Not hearing from Shauna in the last day or so has been scaring the tar out of me.






I'm still praying for the little guy!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Everybody - I have been keeping in touch with Shauna - her computer is on the fritz so I asked if it was OK for me to let you all know how things are going.

. The little guy is hanging in there! ! ! -- He is still very guarded, but at least he is still with us -- all your prayers are certainly helping and VERY much appreciated. He has had a rough time of it, yesterday was quite unresponsive and his blood work was not good. He is fighting pneumonia and probably some septicemia issues, but at least he is hanging in there and with every day the antibiotics can work harder on his poor little body. This morning he was actually up and responsive, but after taking a bottle was pretty much wiped out. My feeling is that as long as he is holding on and able to be fed regularly (he has a feeding tube and is also on oxygen) and kept warm, that he has a pretty good chance of pulling thru, of course, he is still touch and go and poor Shauna and hubby are exhausted.

So let's all keep up the prayers and hopefully all this positive energy will help make miracles happen.

Huggs ((( )))) Shauna - we are all rooting for you and Lil Guy!

Stacy


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh THANK YOU for the update,been going crazy here. Hang in there little guy,we're all praying for you. Wish I was closer i'd love to help. So glad he's hangin in there!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 27, 2009)

oh YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy he is still hanging in there! Continuing to send prayers. Come on, lil' guy!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 27, 2009)

Stac,

Thanks SO much for the update! I've been going crazy with worry but didn't want to bother Shauna with all she's got on her mind right now. I'll keep praying for the little guy! And hugs to Shauna and hubby for all they're doing.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 27, 2009)

Prayers sent and also hugs for the family.Glad he is still with us.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 27, 2009)

Stacy,

Thank you for the update. The fact that he was up this AM and took a bottle is a really good sign. Still praying for him.


----------



## shelly (Feb 27, 2009)

ray






So glad to hear he is still with us!!!






ray


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 27, 2009)

thank you for updating Stacy. I've been checking several times per day.

Hang in there little furbaby! and his poor humans too.

Charlotte


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 27, 2009)

Sending more prayers your sweetie's way.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear that he is still hanging in there. Of course, it was working hard with the mare to hold her off that gave him this chance to begin with, so he has some fighters on his side. Lets hope that tomorrow brings even better news!

Barb


----------



## jleonard (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that he is hanging in there. It sounds like a good sign that he was able to get up, if only for a little while. Thank you so much for the update. Keep holding on little guy!!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 27, 2009)

Stacy-

Thank you so much for the update - I have been checking for an update really often today and so scared when there wasn't one. Shauna - you and your husband are certainly special people - hope your little guy turns the corner soon.

Hugs to you both and the little one - and his mom too. This has to be so hard for her. Lots of prayers coming your way.

Barbie


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Stacy for keeping everyone updated and all your help. Yesterday was very difficult, my husband and I were both trying to keep up with appointments, surgeries etc while trying to keep him going... As Stacy said he did not do well yesterday, he was unresponsive and his body started shutting down. His bloodwork shows his liver is/was failing along with a host of other issues. He stopped breathing and we had to intubate him. Thank goodness he decided to do all that when we were at work with him! Had he not already been at the hospital where we had supplies for a respiratory emergency we would have lost him right then.

He is breathing on his own now and is on supplemental oxygen. He has a feeding tube and IV fluids. We didn't think he would come out of his coma or make it through the day yesterday but this morning he woke up and STOOD UP ON HIS OWN!!!! We could not believe it!!!!!!! He even took a bottle. That wore him out and he's been back in his unresponsive state ever since but seeing him wake up and stand and WALK gave me new hope. He's not looking so good right now but we aren't giving up on him just yet.

Thank you so much for all your support



As long as he isn't suffering (we are giving him pain meds, just in case) then we will keep trying. I am SOOOOOO tired, I was working on a paper for school last night and wrote the same thing twice over





What a beautiful sight this morning!!!!!!!!






His usual state since yesterday morning (except for the surprise!), this was taken at 4:30pm PST.


----------



## Becky (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, Shauna, I really feel for you and I do know what you are going through. The situation is either going to get a lot better quickly or go downhill. Hang in there........


----------



## REO (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for the update! I've been so worried!!

Bless his heart! And yours!





You're all fighting very hard and he has the best care!

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread. I had been following your previous thread for days, and then to read the ups and downs in this one... I just want to say how touched I am with you and your family's commitment to this little foal. Whatever the outcome, he is surely well loved.


----------



## Mona (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update...sending continued prayers.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for keeping in touch. Wow those last pictures are defiantly tearjerkers. I am just praying that your guy will pull through with all that you guys have been doing to keep him alive is amazing. May God Bless you for all your hard work!

~Jessica


----------



## Bethany (Feb 28, 2009)

What a sweet little man. I wish you and your family all the best in getting him through this. You are doing an amazing job!

Hope your mare is doing ok aswell


----------



## sedeh (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! Your commitment to him is awesome!



:yeah Seeing him on his feet(if only for a short time) was great.



Continuing to send prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 28, 2009)

Im so happy u got a live, adorable baby.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw Lord, the poor little guy! Continued prayers for him to gain strength.

Leia


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 28, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]The update is greatly appreciated.... and will keep praying for you and your little one.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2009)

Continued strong prayers coming from us here in VA!!! That picture of him standing in the playpen is very good to see!!!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 28, 2009)

Was good to see the picture and hope you get the same surprise today. What a job you're doing trying to keep this little guy going. Prayers for a better day.

Barbie


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Been following this thread and rooting for your little guy!




Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope this morning brings good news.

Hang in there little guy. and BLESSINGS to his two legged family for the strength needed to get through this.

Charlottte


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 28, 2009)

awww, I've been following this thread, just havn't responded until now. I had a dream about this little boy last night. I'll tell you he survived in my dream so heres hoping it comes true. Especially with all the efforts you and your family have been taking with him.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Feb 28, 2009)

I sure hope your little guy is doing well this morning. I have been thinking of him and ya'll often. I read the thread every chance I get. Good luck!


----------



## mylilgirls (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, he is hanging in there for you. You 2 are doing a great job. I have had you in my toughts ever since I seen your post. I will keep praying & wishing the best out come. I'll keep checking for up dates, But you have a lot on your hands right now, updates should not be on your have to do list, That list is long enough as it is.

Take care

God Bless


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Feb 28, 2009)

hoping for the best for this little fella, maybe we will get an update soon!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 28, 2009)

Hoping for more good news today. Could the pain meds be building up in his system with his liver problem and be keeping him down too? Just a thought I had as I work with premies, but human ones



We wil keep him, and you in our thoughts and prayers.



ray





Barb


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 28, 2009)

Little Soldier passed away this morning. Thank you everyone for your support and prayers, they really helped us hang in there with him for as long as he could.


----------



## Indy's mom (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh Shauna, I am so sorry!! He was a special little guy! You and your family did so much for him! I am so sad that he didn't make it!

God bless you for all you did!

~Tammy


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm So Sorry about your loss


----------



## jleonard (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry



I really thought he would pull through, it certainly was not because of a lack of effort! You and your family are awesome, you really did everything possible for him


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm SO sorry Shauna. I just can't believe it. You and hubby tried so hard - I belive you did more for that little soul than most would/could do. You are long overdue for some very good, stress-free times and I hope they are on the way.

Bless you and what you did for that sweet precious little baby.








Bye Little Soldier, rest in peace.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry, I have been following along and was praying for the best. He couldn't have been in better hands.


----------



## wantminimore (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the sad news, i'll be thinking of you and your family


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh Shauna - I am so sorry about Little Soldier losing his battle - my thoughts will be with you.

Hugs (((( ))))

Stacy


----------



## Barbie (Feb 28, 2009)

Shauna, I am so sorry. You and your husband did your best and he certainly put up a big fight for life. Rest in peace, Little Soldier.

Barbie


----------



## REO (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm SO sorry!!






You all tried so hard! {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry you lost your little soldier.........you guys did all you could, my heart hurts for you all.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about his passing.Hugs to you and your husband you gave your all.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry. You did more then most could do to try with him. Little Soldier is at peace now, and you can get some badly needed sleep.

Barb


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 28, 2009)

I am SO VERY sorry. You did all you could. Try to get some rest now, I am sure that you need it.

Robin


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 28, 2009)

DARN!






I am SO sorry!

He tried his hardest and so did you.

God speed Little Soldier.

Charlotte


----------



## Becky (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh Shauna, I'm so sorry! You and your family went way above and beyond what most of us could even attempt. Take care knowing that you did all you could but it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## crponies (Feb 28, 2009)

(((Hugs))) I am so sorry.


----------



## Mona (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh no, I am so very sorry Shauna. You did all you could humanly do....God had other plans. I am so sorry.



(((HUGS)))


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Shauna. He was beyond loved by you and your husband.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so, so sorry...you did every thing you could...

Liz R.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2009)

So sorry Shauna you and your husband tried so very hard

he knew so much love in his short time with you.


----------



## mylilgirls (Feb 28, 2009)

So sorry. YOU LOVED HIM - YOU CARED 4 HIM - YOU HAD HOPE 4 HIM. Even those his life was very short, you gave him more in those few day's, then some see in there life time. He loves you for that I am sure. Now take care of your self & get some of sleep I am sure you need. Its been a hard few day's for you and your family

Take care


----------



## minie812 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh I am sorry to hear that he did not make it



. You guys went above & beyond to give him that chance at life!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Shauna. You and your hubby tried so hard and did everything humanly possible for him. You two are awesome to try so hard. Hugs to both of you and run free little Soldier with all the other little baby minis.......


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Even though we knew it was likely to happen it was still really hard to take, especially just a month and a half after losing Jedi. My husband especially is taking it really hard. It's easy to get super attached when you spent so much constant one on one time like that



I pray Soldier is running around, big and strong and at peace, with our Jedi somewhere.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss,bless you guys for trying so hard.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 28, 2009)

Shauna, I too am so sorry! He was a beautiful little fella and what a wonderful name! He is probably keeping Jedi pretty busy with his romping and playing! How is momma doing? Big hugs to all of you. You are amazing people to do all that you did for him.


----------



## Cimarron (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Little Soldiers passing. You and your husband are so wonderful to have taken care of him like you did. Prayers for healing your sadness. Sheila


----------



## shelly (Feb 28, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Little Soldier...{{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you and your family. You are both very special people and you gave him the very best chance at life that anyone could have! Run Free Little Soldier, Run!!!!!!


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry. You did all that you could, and some.







My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 28, 2009)

Ever so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 28, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_I'm so sorry to hear that your little ANGEL has lost his battle. _[/SIZE]


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 28, 2009)

Shauna, I am sooo sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I do know exactly how you feel, that is exactly the way my first foal went. She was dysmature and oxygen-deprived. She lasted for 4 days before fading away. It is absolutely heartbreaking when you have seen moments of seeming normalcy. It makes it nearly impossible to give up.

Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Little Soldier. I'm sure Jedi is watching over him now. You and your family have my deepest condolences.


----------



## sedeh (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You and your husband put up such a fight before and after his birth. Sometimes it just wasn't meant to be. Your Little Soldier was loved from the second he hit the ground until his last breath. Now he and Jedi are running together. Goodbye Little Soldier.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 28, 2009)

*I am just now reading all this..........I am so very sorry for your loss, you really did everything you possibly could....he was very lucky to have you and your husband caring for him! I just lost a jenny and her foal so I know your heartache.*

I am so very sorry!


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys are all so wonderful - thank you



I never thought I could cry so much over a little being we only knew for 4 days but he was much anticipated, dearly wanted and cherished for the short time we had with him.

Mama Whitney seems to be doing very well. She is a wonderful mom, so she still looks for him and calls for him sometimes but is eating, drinking and being her usual high-intensity self. She is used to a ton of attention from us since we've owned her so the last week has been hard on her, not just from her baby, but a huge change in the usual amount of time and attention she gets from us. I know she will be happy to get back to normal. I'm still concerned she will colic or something out of stress but she seems pretty normal now I'm not as worried. Watching her closely just the same.


----------



## Sandra L. (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please tell your husband I thought he was just wonderful. He tried so hard, I know you both did. We had a singing event last Sat. for one of my cousin's that is going in to the Marines. We did an old song for him named "Soldier Boy", I am sure it was before your time. Ever since, I have referred to your baby as Little Soldier Boy.

I know first hand that when you have all these losses it hurts your heart and you wonder how you can keep going. One footstep at a time, that's how you keep going. Soldier has now made a way for the next one to be saved. People that have kept up with this have learned and so have you.

take a well deserved rest, we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so very sorry Shauna


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh Shauna, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious little Soldier Boy! He will be forever in your hearts.

Lots of hugs and prayers!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your little baby boy. You all put up such a brave fight to keep him going. Prayers to lift your heavy hearts.


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 1, 2009)

My heart is broken, as is yours. You did all you could do and so much more!

I am so sorry,

Beth


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2009)

Shauna, I am so sorry


----------



## Crystalbank (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness what a sad time. Just seems so wrong after all that had work and effort you guys put in.

RIP little foal.


----------



## wc minis (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - I've thought about him and your family all weekend.

He was in wonderful great hands and you tried everything you could think of and then some.

I will continue to have your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Lots and lots of 'cyber' hugs


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 2, 2009)

Shauna, I am so sad that you lost your babyboy.

(((hugs))) to you and hubby and Mama mare..

I guess God had an important plan for him...


----------



## nbark (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you lost your little one, I know the feeling. Heaven has one more angel.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 2, 2009)

What an emotional thread! I am so truely sorry he didn't make it. The photos of him ripped my heart out. Hang in there, you made a great nurse to him.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## valshingle (Mar 2, 2009)

Shauna, I am so very sorry that you lost your Little Soldier! I know how badly you feel as I've lost foals, too. At least you know you did everything possible and gave him every chance. Give his mom lots of love - that will help a bit. My prayers are with you.


----------

